# looking for elastic vine ties?



## srcorndog (Mar 8, 2014)

Any one know a supplier for elastic or rubber vine ties?
Thanks


----------



## grapeman (Mar 8, 2014)

Orchard Valley Supply http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/Vine-Plant-Tying-Supplies-c23.htm
and Midwestern Vineyard Supply http://www.midwestvineyardsupply.com/ProductList.asp?categoryid=3&subcatid=55&cat=T%2DBand+Training+Bands&Type=False
both carry the rubber vine ties in a variety of sizes and weights.


----------



## srcorndog (Mar 8, 2014)

I have been using the plastic strips with the stapler it seems like it is girdeling my vines. 
Thanks for your help
Charlie
The Vineyard at Hominy Creek


----------



## srcorndog (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry Grapeman what I'm looking for comes on a roll it is 1/8 inch in size you cut to fit. Pretty neat stuff it allows the vine to grow with out any girdeling.
Charlie


----------



## grapeman (Mar 9, 2014)

The same companies supply that material also. I figured you could look up exactly what you want from the link to the company. I believe you are referring to the Prothec ties or the following
http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/Prothec-Pliers-49p84.htm
http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/AgriFlex-Tube-Tie-c105.htm


----------



## srcorndog (Mar 9, 2014)

agri-flex tube ties this was what I was looking for it comes in 500 or 1000 feet.
Thanks Grapeman for your help.
I live in georgia and most suppliers for vineyard are in the north east or california make it costly to purchase metal line post or wire. I have become friends with Tractor supply only if they would start stocking vineyard line post.
Thanks again


----------

